# Mason Jars



## Alistair (May 12, 2008)

Hey everybody,

Who knows about Mason jars?  I was curious about these canning jars and whether or not they provide an air-tight seal each and every time you open and reclose the container?  If the normal canning jars don't work, then perhaps a jar with a clamp (pickle jar, for example) might be best?  What type of Maon jar works the best regarding an air-tight seal each time the jar is opened and closed?

Also, in California, where might a good place to find these jars?  Walmart has small jars, but nothing big like a half gallon container, for example. They don't seem to have jars with clamps either.

Your suggestions would be appreciated,

Alistair


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

sup AY, mason jars are the best, i also use the big gal(?) metal containers with a rubber seal and clamp. i get em from target so walmart probly has em.  make sure you hang em 7-9 days first then open jars for a few min. each day. i also empty all jars and repack once a week.


----------



## Growdude (May 12, 2008)

Any mason type jar will reseal everytime, they sell just the seal part that goes with the lid anyway.

I bought my jars from specialtybottle.com they got 1 gallon with regular type lids.


----------

